# How do i use IrDA in OS9?



## LordTinBane (Apr 26, 2005)

When i attempt to use it (to connect to a newton) it states " Can't find IRDA tool". Do i need a new extention or something, and if so, where can i get it from?

UPDATE: can you pls mail a copy of the infrared control panel from sys9 to [email protected]


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

LordTinBane said:


> When i attempt to use it (to connect to a newton) it states " Can't find IRDA tool". Do i need a new extention or something, and if so, where can i get it from?
> 
> UPDATE: can you pls mail a copy of the infrared control panel from sys9 to [email protected]


You might want to go read up on infrared on the Apple support site. I did a search on the word "infrared" and came up with some listings.

http://search.info.apple.com/?q=infrared&search=Go&lr=lang_en&search=Go

Good luck.


----------



## LordTinBane (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, found that one too, thanks very much. Aparently i need the control panel (i have a laptop with IR, but theres no Infrared control panel on my install, and i can't find it from any installer disks. I also need some extentions starting with IR (ill post their names) basically, can anyone with an IR mac give me a buzz on the above email pls? THANKYOU SO MUCH.

Until i get these damned extentions, i can't install NIE 2 on my newton (and use its ethernet/wifi networking)


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Lord Tin, just a quick, friendly note... but, you might desire to remove your email from the post above. Unless that is you desire many unsolicited emails, spam, etc. to enter your mailbox!  There are spiders and other related devices that unfriendlies are using to scan these posts to then send emails, etc. to you.


----------



## LordTinBane (Apr 26, 2005)

How do i remove the email address? i can't see an edit button any more 

Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Contact an admin, AcaCandy would be a good one to mention this to.  Just look at the listing of people on-line at the bottom of the main page to find her, or search posts for example in Civ Debate, and then send a PM her way. As last option, you can also click on the red-outlined triangle on that particular post to send a "help" to a moderator.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

He might get a quicker response if he just used the "_report this post_" link since I'm pretty sure Candys e-mail box is pretty full


----------

